# Targets



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What do all you guys use for targets? I've always been a silhouette guy, but lately I've been thinking of buying some stacks of paper plates form BJ's in different sizes and just stapling them up on the stand. Seems like it might be cheaper and I can also see how well I'm grouping easier.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Cheapo paper plates work well. Especially if you put about a 1" black dot in or around the middle just to keep ya' aiming at the same place all the time. Paper plates go pretty quick during hunting season. I got a bunch of freebie targets with advertising on them during the official hunting season at the grocery store near the beer boxes and butcher shop. :anim_lol::anim_lol: When hunters come in the fall, all the beer and steaks dissapear from the shelves for about six or eight weeks. I'm thinking about doin' some valet parking at the liquor store during season. I would probably make a fortune. :smt023


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Paper plates all the way! I used to buy targets but at $1.15 each, that's just poking holes in money I could use to buy ammo. A stack of 100 paper plates is cheap!

Zhur


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you want to mimic a silhouette, use a paper plate on top of an 11x17 sheet of paper hung vertically. You have a very inexpensive head to torso silhouette. Store bought targets of this size cost over $1 to $2 each which is outrageous IMO.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm kind of a hybrid guy. The sillouette targets at my range are like 3 for $2. Rather than go through 6-8 targets a session I use one target and put a paper plate right in the chest area COM with masking tape. After I've punched a bunch of holes, or after every magazine, I simply replace the plate with another fresh one. I go through only one target per range session now. I don't care about the holes in the rest of the target and it's easy to count how many I put on the plate out of each magazine-the rest are misses.

This way I still have a sillouette to aim at. If I hang a paper plate from the clip at my range, then I'm aiming too high for HD training since I don't train to take head shots.:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My range is 20 cents for bullseyes, and 50 cents for silhouettes...

2 silhouettes for double taps, and close in defensive work, and 5-10 bulls depending on how many 22s I plan on burning.

The silhouettes are half-size... so it would be interesting some time to shoot actual size ones...

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> I'm kind of a hybrid guy. The sillouette targets at my range are like 3 for $2. Rather than go through 6-8 targets a session I use one target and put a paper plate right in the chest area COM with masking tape. After I've punched a bunch of holes, or after every magazine, I simply replace the plate with another fresh one. I go through only one target per range session now. I don't care about the holes in the rest of the target and it's easy to count how many I put on the plate out of each magazine-the rest are misses.
> 
> This way I still have a sillouette to aim at. If I hang a paper plate from the clip at my range, then I'm aiming too high for HD training since I don't train to take head shots.:mrgreen:


I like it! Although I will have to buy some full-size silhouettes too because like Jeff, my range sells the half-size silhouettes. But, I'd only go through one target a session! :smt023

Of course I could just do the paper and plate "silhouette".


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I use plywood for my drill targets with a painted man on it then use a old shoe box lid for chest shots. some times plates. I use 12"X16" steel plates for hanging targets and moving targets. use 1" steel on a hing reset for knock downs. all home made set ups.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I put some targets on a cd I got off the webb and the wife prints them at work on Typing paper. Works for us.:smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Todd,
I think the sillouettes at my range are the 1/2 size too but I'm OK with them. If I train on those, a real adversary should be easier to hit. In any event the COM I'm aiming for would be the same whether the target was full or 1/2 size - namely the paper plate. The main thing I'm concerned with is the relative height of the target and that seems to be fine with the 1/2 size targets. The chest area is pretty much at the same relative height as a full size target. 

The problem is hanging just the paper plate from the clips, they would be about head-high. Fine for target/bullseye shooting but not for close quarter defensive work. And if you miss the plate you have no idea just how much of the body you would have hit since the bullet hits nothing unti l it gets to the backstop. With the sillouette target, if I've got too many holes in it to see my near misses I just use some masking tape and cover up the holes. This is why I use the white targets, it hides the masking tape better. Plus, at my range the backstop is black so it is easier to see your hits with the white target without having to retrieve the target back and forth all the time.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I get ink and paper for free for my laserjet, so I typically print my own targets. It could get expensive if I had to buy the supplies though, so that might not be the best option for everybody. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> The problem is hanging just the paper plate from the clips, they would be about head-high. Fine for target/bullseye shooting but not for close quarter defensive work. And if you miss the plate you have no idea just how much of the body you would have hit since the bullet hits nothing unti l it gets to the backstop.


Our range is indoor, but we don't have any automation or clips. It's the good ol' freestanding wood frames that you staple gun the target to. But I'd have the same problem not knowing where the bullet hit. I think next time out I'll try the plates on the half size silhouette. Hell, if it doesn't work and I need to buy the full-size, the silhouettes at are range are only $.25, so no big loss.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

It sounds like they have to cease fire at regular intervals to retrieve/replace targets. That sucks. At my indoor range each stall has sort of an electric clothesline type deal. Throw the switch and the target comes in and out. It's easy to set it for different distances at any time and most importantly, they never have to cease fire for anyone to change out targets. Even when a target falls off a clip down range, which will happen on occasion, the staff will just give you another target free rather than call a cease fire to go out and get it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah. The range I used to go to had the electronic clothesline thing. Problem was that there were only six booths and it was pistol calibers only. When I got my AR, I needed a new place to shoot it, so I joined the county indoor range. They do have to call hot and cold range to swap targets, but it literally only takes a couple minutes and is kind of a nice little break. The worse is when they conduct the orientation class and they have to shut down the _entire _range (all 4 separate ranges) because the don't have eyes and ears for the group of people walking through. That's about a 10 minute delay for the RO to get out all he need to.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Midway has a free target that you can save on the puter and print at will. I have a picture of it up on my Range review. It's the first one with the Ruger. I really like that one alot. I bought a CD that has a zillion diffrent types from Midway and it was like $12.95 if I remember right. The second and third targets in that post are off the CD.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a big believer in specificity and I shoot bullseye.....so bullseye targets it is for me......in fact I need to get a bunch for the outdoor range, been shooting all indoor so far.


----------

